# Fajitas and Borracho Beans



## jw (Oct 28, 2017)

Tried my hand at Fajitas tonight for the first time. Did okay, I think. Also made some Borracho beans.

Seasoned some skirt steak and chicken tenderloins.



 


 

On the grill.


 

Fajitas!


 

Borracho beans.


----------

